# Tv show dexter music



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

I am really into this TV show and want to get my hands on some of the music for my 2010 haunt. Does anyone have access to this music?


----------



## TheBoogieMan (Jan 9, 2010)

Amazon.com: Dexter's Laboratory: The Hip-Hop Experiment: Various Artists: Music

Dexter's Laboratory: The Hip Hop Experiment - Google Videos

Dexters Laboratory - The Hip Hop Experiment.rar Torrent Download

Dazed And Confused Soundtrack CD

Various - Dexter's Laboratory (The Hip-Hop Experiment) (7", Ltd, Gre) at Discogs


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Wait..you're talking about the series on Showtime, and not the cartoon, right? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dexter_(TV_series). I love this show, great soundtrack, too. Unfortunately, I don't know of anywhere to get it.


----------



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

Showtime Dexter... Great show... The writing is amazing!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I LOVE Dexter too!! Itunes has a Dexter Soundtrack.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Are you looking for the "Blood Theme"? If so, I have the Dexter soundtrack and that's the most prominent music heard in the series. A lot of the other tracks off the album have Dexter (Michael C. Hall) talking over the tracks (which kills the music) or the tracks themselves are very Latin-influenced.

Shoot me your e-mail address if you want the file. Great show, by the way.


----------

